
These fish are evolving right now to become land-dwellers - Mz
https://www.newscientist.com/article/2124873-these-fish-are-evolving-right-now-to-become-land-dwellers/
======
bediger4000
It's a good thing that Mother Nature is working on a Plan B, because Plan A
ain't looking so good right now.

